# Rip?



## cocoon (29. Dezember 2002)

Epitaph vs. Antifa. 

Hat da Jemand geklaut? _Sich inspirieren lassen?_  Wer wohl von wem? Ich fand's schon irgendwie auffällig.


----------



## aquila (7. Februar 2003)

versteh nicht was da geklaut soll sein...  

es gibt sauviele seiten die so aussehen.... mangelt halt schon an kreativität...


----------



## Tim C. (7. Februar 2003)

100% agree:

Diese diagonalen Linien im BG hat doch mitlerweile fast jeder  und bis auf die Farben ist da sonst nicht viel gemeinsam...


----------



## layla (7. Februar 2003)

also auser den farben kann ich keine ähnlichkeit erkennen.
die 2 header sind total unterschiedlich.
da hab ich schon ganz andere sachen gesehen so 1 zu 1 rips nur seinen namen darunter gesetzt!


----------



## schwarzfahrer (3. April 2003)

also nen wirklicher rip ist es nicht. man sieht schon unterschiede und der quellcode sieht auch nicht unbedingt geklaut aus.

trotzdem bin ich mir sicher das es die eine seite ohne die andere in dieser form nicht geben würde 

(gleiches cms mit gleichen templates? *grinz*)


----------



## Sebastianus (3. April 2003)

Denke auch, dass sich der eine vom anderen ein bisschen hat inspirieren lassen! Aber machen wir das nicht alle irgendwann mal wo???


----------



## Dominik Haubrich (3. April 2003)

Jo, sieht so aus als benutzen die Seiten das gleiche CMS, nämlich Postnuke, zu finden unter http://postnuke.com

Da gibt es wohl diesen fertigen Style zu downloaden, auf den beide Seiten zurückgreifen. Sieht ja nicht schlecht aus, aber zeugt nicht gerade von großer Mühe, den sich die Seitenbetreiber da gemacht haben


----------



## aquila (3. April 2003)

hab mir die seite nur ganz kurz angeschaut aber was ist Postnuke ?


----------



## Tim C. (3. April 2003)

> Jo, sieht so aus als benutzen die Seiten das gleiche *CMS*, nämlich Postnuke, zu finden unter http://postnuke.com



Postnuke ist ein CMS - Content Management System


----------



## Paradizogeeko (3. April 2003)

Naja, geklaut sehen die nicht gerade aus - maximal wurde der eine evtl. vonm der anderen inspiriert 

Die Art des Headers ist vielleicht ein wenig ähnlich, sowie der BG und die Farbwahl... aber kann man durch aus auf CMS zurückführen =)


----------



## SilentWarrior (3. April 2003)

hm klingt jetzt zwar dämlich aber: wie funktioniert ein cms genau? ich meine, installiert man das wie ein forum, wo man dann einfach seine inhalte reinhämmert oder wie läuft das?


----------



## aquila (4. April 2003)

hätt ich auch gerne gewusst!


----------



## schwarzfahrer (4. April 2003)

jungs  da gibts ein cms forum


----------



## aquila (4. April 2003)

wahh nur ne begriffserklärung!


----------



## SilentWarrior (4. April 2003)

hm so ganz begriffen hab ich das dann doch noch net. was ist denn der unterschied zu templates? oder arbeitet ein cms mit templates? *komplex krieg*

anm.: ich dachte immer, es heisst administrator... :





> Der Administartor hat festgelegt, dass Du nur alle 60 Sekunden einen Beitrag verfassen kannst.


----------



## schwarzfahrer (4. April 2003)

cms = content management system

trennen von layout und design.

design wird in templates definiert.

inhalt bspw. in einer datenbank.

das ganze wird dann zusammengesetzt und du hast ne seite.


----------

